# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κρέμα για μεγάλο παπαγάλο

## mariakappa

καλησπερα.εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την κρεμα για νεοσσους.εχω εναν παπαγαλο 4 χρονων που πρεπει να τον ταισω κρεμα της kaytee.εχω ηηδη διαβασει τις οδηγιες αλλα ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει.οτι ισχυει για τους νεοσσους ισχυει και για τους μεγαλους? δηλαδη πρεπει να προσεχω η κρεμα να ειναι 40 βαθμους γιατι εαν ειναι πιο κρυα ισως να υπαρξει σταση του προλοβου? πρεπει να προσεχω τον αερα στον προλοβο? πρεπει να μην ξεπερασω σε γραμ το 10% του βαρους του?

----------


## nicktzad

εγω δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω, αλλα θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι.... γιατι πρεπει να δωσεις κρεμα σε παπαγαλο 4 χρονων?? ( ο περιεργος......) ::

----------


## mariakappa

δεν χωνευει σωστα και εχει αδυνατησει.θα προσπαθησω να τον ξαναπαχυνω ( ο γιατρος μου ειπε να το κανω) και την επομενη εβδομαδα παμε στο γιατρο.

----------


## Marilenaki

για μενα ναι πρεπει να προσεξεις θερμοκρασια κρεμας να μην περασει τους 41 βαθμους αλλα να μην ειανι και παγωμενη ειδικα αφου εχιε προβλημα με την χωνεψη και να του δινεις κρεμα αλλα να μην τιγκαρεις τον προβολο του. 
πρεπει να βρεις ομως γιατι σου εχει αδυνατησει.. γιατι δεν μπορει να χωνεψει την τροφη του? τι εξετασεις του εχει κανει  ο γιατρος? μηπως πρεπει να του βαλεις και κανενα συμπληρωμα στη διατροφη του για να το ενισχυσεις? τι διατροφη του εκανες μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## mariakappa

ασε.εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα.μονο το ultrex μου εμεινε......  :: 
εχω κανει τα παντα απο εξετασεις και δεν του βρισκουν τιποτα.σημερα τηλεφωνησα σε ενα αλλο γιατρο και μου εδωσε καποιες οδηγιες μεχρι την επομενη εβδομαδα που θα τον δει.

----------


## zack27

Εφοσον εχει προβλημα το πουλακι(και δε ξερουμε τι) καλο ειναι να προσεξεις τι θερμοκρασια να ειναι σωστη να μην περασει τους 41 βαθμους αλλα να μην ειναι και κρυα!!!Τα πιο μεγαλα σε ηλικια πουλια θεωρω οτι δεν εχουν τοσο προβλημα να μαζεψουν αερα...αλλα προσεξε το!!!νομιζω οτι το πουλακι θα σου δειξει ποσο θελει να φαει...οταν δε θελουν αλλο τιναζουν το κεφαλακι τους..τουλαχιστον ετσι συμβαινει στα μωρα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Για τί πουλί μιλάμε Μαρία?????Είναι παρέα με κάποιο άλλο ή κάπου μόνο του?

----------


## mariakappa

μιλαμε για αλεξανδρινο.ναι ειναι μονος του μεχρι τελικα να δουμε τι εχει.

----------


## vagelis76

Άλλαξε κάτι το τελευταίο καιρό στη μεταξύ σας συμβίωση???
Ήρθε κάποιο νέο πουλί στη παρέα σας?
Αλλάξατε σημείο του κλουβιού???
Παίζεις και ασχολείσαι το ίδιο μαζί του όπως πριν???
Αν δεν έχει κάτι παθολογικό που θα στο επιβεβαιώσει γιατρός.....τότε κοίτα λίγο το θέμα ψυχολογίας του πουλιού και τι μπορεί να έχει φταίξει.Λίγο δύσκολο να παίζει σημασία στη χώνεψη,αλλά ποτε δε ξέρεις πως μπορεί να αντιδράσει ένα πουλί.

Θα σου έλεγα επίσης να του προσθέσεις στη διατροφή του μήλο,βοηθάει στη χώνεψη και όταν έχουν τέτοιο θέμα σε μωρά δίνουμε χυμό μήλου για να χωνέψουν.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Τι εξετασεις εγιναν στο πουλι;;;

----------


## mariakappa

τον αγορασα πριν απο 4 μηνες γιατι ο εκτροφεας του δεν παραδεχονταν οτι το πουλι ειχε κατι.και αποφασισα να τον βοηθησω.
εχει εμετους που προκαλει απο μονος του, πολυουρια, δεν εχει καθολου φτερα κατω απο τις φτερουγες του, εχει σπορακια στις κουτσουλιες και ειναι παρα πολυ αδυνατος (αντι για 250γρ ειναι 150γρ). ευτυχως απο ορεξη εχει πολυ.ειναι βεβαια υποτονικος αλλα τρωει αρκετα.
εχει βγαλει ακτινογραφια και εξεταση αιματος.απο την αιματολογικη προεκυψε οτι εχει παρα πολλα λευκα.επισης εκανα στην γερμανια καλλιεργεια στις κουτσουλιες και εστειλα και φτερα για να δουμε για τις ανιατες αρρωστιες.ολα αρνητικα, ευτυχως.
στην αρχη πηγαινα σε ενα γιατρο αρκετα γνωστο, αλλα τιποτα.δεν μπορεσε να βρει κατι.τωρα μου εχουν συστησει εναν αλλο και θα παω την επομενη εβδομαδα αφου πρωτα μου ειπε να τον ταισω μονο κρεμα για νεοσσους γαι να παχυνει.σαν ιδεα ακουγεται ευκολη αλλα στην πραξη ειναι δραμα.δεν την θελει με τιποτα.δεν του αρεσει να τον ταιζω με συριγγα και την φτυνει.μεχρι και το κεφαλι ψηλα του κρατησα για να καταπιει αλλα....τιποτα.τον πρωι δοσαμε μαχη και δυστυχως τον πιεσα πολυ με αποτελεσμα το μεσημερι με ον που με ειδε αρχισε να φωναζει δυνατα, οπως κανει οταν βλεπει ξενο και πανικοβαλεται.ξερω οτι το κανω για το καλο του αλλα δεν μπορω ν πω οτι δεν λυγισα.προσπαθησα να του δωσω τουλαχιστον λιγο καροτο ή μηλο αλλα ενω πριν τα ετρωγε με ευχαριστηση τωρα τα πετουσε κατω.επισης με δαγκωνε για να με αποθησει.λυγισα κι εγω και του εδωσα σπορακια να φαει.δεν μπορω να ειμαι και πολυ αυστηρη μαζι του γιατι ειναι αδυνατος και δεν θελω να χασει κι αλλο.εννοειται βεβαια οτι εδω και μιση ωρα τρωει τα αγαπημενα σπορακια του....
δραμα....

----------


## maria-karolina

Μαρία μου έκανα κι εγώ την ίδια δουλειά με πολύ πιο εύκολο πουλί βέβαια αλλά μου ήταν κι εμένα δύσκολο! Τον Ιούλιο που ο Άρης είχε καρινιάσει και αναγκάστηκα να τον ταίσω κρέμα δώσαμε μάχη! Ευτυχώς που πρόσφατα είχα ταίσει το μικρό μου και ήξερα πώς να το κάνω! Δεδομένου οτι ο άρης αν και εξημερωμένος, δεν θέλει ούτε να τον ακουμπήσεις ούτε τίποτα, οι δαγκωνιές που μου έριξε για να φάει και οι τσιρίδες που έβγαζε, λες και τον σφάζανε, δε λέγονται! Και μετά τη δεύτερη τρίτη μέρα που τον τάιζα, μόλις με έβλεπε να πλησιάζω το κλουβί του και καταλάβαινε τι θα γίνει, φώναζε και έκανε χρρρ από μακριά, με απειλούσε να μην τον πλησιάσω καν! Αγρίεψε γενικά μετά από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία, αλλά όταν ένα πουλάκι είναι τόσο αδύνατο δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση! Μη δίνεις σημασία στις αντιδράσεις του και απλά κάνε το, σκέψου πως είναι για το καλό του! Εμένα από την 3η-4η μέρα κιόλας άρχισε να παίρνει τα πάνω του! Και σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό ηρέμησε πάλι, ίσως και πιο πολύ από πριν! Με αφήνει τώρα λίγο να τον ακουμπήσω!
Λοιπόν, εγώ έκανα όλη τη διαδικασία όπως έκανα και για το μωρό! Ίδια θερμοκρασία, με τον ίδιο τρόπο!Αν και τον πήρα για ταισμένο στο χέρι (υποτίθεται), δεν είχε καμία  σχέση με τη σύριγγα και μέχρι να καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί κάναμε όλο το σαλόνι χάλια! Αλλά τα καταφέραμε! Το ίδιο κι εσείς!!! Καλό τάισμα και καλή δύναμη! χαχαχαχχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.μου εδωσες δυναμη γιατι ειχα σκεφτει να τον ταισω μεν αλλα οχι και τοσο πολυ δε.αν και ειναι παρα πολυ ηρεμος και ευτυχως δεν δαγκωνει, δεν θελει με τιποτα να το φαει.το φτυνει ο ατιμος. εχω μονο μια ερωτηση.πως καταλαβαινω οτι η κρεμα εινει 42 βαθμοι? υπαρχει ειδικο θερμομετρο?

----------


## kaveiros

Για την κρεμα επειδη ειχα ρωτησει κι εγω για την αρρωστη κοκατιλιτσα , το κανονικο θερμομετρο του πυρετου κανει. Για το θεμα της αντιδρασης ... η κοκατιλιτσα τωρα που συνηλθε μολις δει το χερι μου κοντα της ετοιμαζεται να δαγκωσει, ξερω οτι με φοβαται και μολις της ξανακοψω το ραμφος παλι θα τρομοκρατηθει αλλα προτιμω να με φοβαται παρα να πεθανει. Νομιζω καταλαβαινω ποσο ασχημα αισθανεσαι αλλα αν παρει τα πανω του και τον δεις πιο χαρουμενο καποια στιγμη, θα νιωσεις κι εσυ καλυτερα. Ειναι για το καλο του και ο κοπος που κανεις ειναι για πολλα μπραβο.

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ αντρεα μου.ευτυχως τωρα που μπηκα σπιτι χαρηκε που με ειδε.αλλα βεβαια δεν εχει δει την κρεμα που εχω και κρυωνει στο ποτηρακι. :Evilgrin0032:

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία όχι πάνω από 41 βαθμούς.....
εγώ όσες φορές τάισα μικρά....το δοκίμαζα στη φλέβα του καρπού μου και δε χρησιμοποιήσουσα θερμόμετρο,προσωπικά την εμπιστεύομαι καλύτερα.

----------


## Leonidas

μαρακι δοκιμασε να χρησιμοποιησεις αν δεν το χεις κανει αυτο το μεταλικο μερος με την συριγκα, η κρεμα θα πηγενει κατευθειαν στο προλοβο..πανω απο 10 μλ μη του δινεις, (3 γευματα)..πιστευω πως αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο που δημιουργει τους εμετους και τα σπορακια στα κοπρανα, ισως θα πρεπει να του βρεις αλλου ειδους τροφες..

[IMG] [/IMG]

----------


## vagelis76

Λεωνίδα το πουλί δεν είναι συνεργάσιμο απ ότι μας είπε η Μαρία.Δε νομίζεις οτι με ένα τέτοιο μεταλλικό στόμιο μέσα στο λαιμό του πουλιού που τινάζεται,δε θα προκληθεί ατύχημα?????
Εγώ θα το απέφευγα πάντως.

----------


## Nikkk

Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Leonidas

> Λεωνίδα το πουλί δεν είναι συνεργάσιμο απ ότι μας είπε η Μαρία.Δε νομίζεις οτι με ένα τέτοιο μεταλλικό στόμιο μέσα στο λαιμό του πουλιού που τινάζεται,δε θα προκληθεί ατύχημα?????
> Εγώ θα το απέφευγα πάντως.


αν κανει σωστα την λαβη να του πιασει το κεφαλι και εισχωρησει το μεταλικο μερος μεχρι εκει π κανει κληση γνωμη μου δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα..αρκει να μην φοβαται..το χω δοκιμασει..νομιζω οτι ειναι καπως ημερος..αν κανω λαθος ας μου το πει η μαρια.

αν παλι ειναι εντελος αγριος πιστευω πως παλι το ιδιο θα χρειαστει να κανει..

ή να του δινει λιγο λιγο με την συριγγα να πιπιλαει..απλα θα πρεπει να προσεχει πολυ την θερμοκρασια..θα πρεπει να ειναι συνεχεια ζεστη η κρεμα..μεχρι να  ολοκληρωσει το ταισμα..

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ το πουλακι απο την μια πρεπει να παχυνει απο την αλλη ειναι φανερη η ενοχληση του στο να καταποσει .υπαρχει σιγουρα προβλημα μυκητιασης ανεξαρτητα αν φανηκε στις εξετασεις ή οχι ,απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι μονο candida ή κατι πιο δυσκολο (megabacteria ) που πολλες φορες δεν ανιχνευεται .δινω ελαιχιστες πιθανοτητες να εχει πχ τριχομοναδες που δινουν παρομοια συμπτωματα γιατι μετα απο τοσο διαστημα θα ειχε κλεισει με οδυνηρα αποτελεσματα ολη η οδος της τροφης .αν η ενοχληση δεν ξεκινουσε απο ψηλα στην πορεια της τροφης προς τα κατω ,θα εδινα και πιθανοτητα σε giardia στο εντερο .και τα τρια (candida,megabacteria ,giardia ) δικαιολογουν την απωλεια φτερωματος στο κατω μερος του πουλιου ,οπως μου εχεις πει αλλα και την απωλεια βαρους (ειδικα το megabacteria ) .ακολουθησε οτι λεει ο γιατρος και δινε κρεμα οσο αντεχει το πουλακι (ως μαλακη τροφη ) ενισχυμενη ισως με πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα στο εσωτερικο της (ρωτα τον ) για πιο γρηγορο αποτελεσμα.η θερμοκρασια απο 35-38.5 για μενα ειναι η ιδανικοτερη και μετριεται πανευκολα με απλο θερμοτετρο για ανθρωπους το οποιο παντοτε θα του αποστειρωνεις με οινοπνευμα τον αισθητηρα

----------


## mariakappa

> μαρακι δοκιμασε να χρησιμοποιησεις αν δεν το χεις κανει αυτο το μεταλικο μερος με την συριγκα, η κρεμα θα πηγενει κατευθειαν στο προλοβο..πανω απο 10 μλ μη του δινεις, (3 γευματα)..πιστευω πως αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο που δημιουργει τους εμετους και τα σπορακια στα κοπρανα, ισως θα πρεπει να του βρεις αλλου ειδους τροφες..
> 
> [IMG] [/IMG]


δυστυχως αυτο ειναι αδυνατο να το χρησιμοποιησω γιατι το πουλι κουνιεται και προσπαθει να ξεφυγει.ετσι εαν το χρησιμοποιησω το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το πνιξω.βεβαια ουτε με τη συριγγα σταθηκε δυνατον να το ταισω  γιατι ειναι μεγαλο πουλι και εχει δυναμη.εχει σπασει 2 φορες τη συριγγα και του εβγαλα με το ζορι τα κομματακια απο το στομα.το μονο που λειπει ειναι να καταπιει κατι.το κερασακι στην τουρτα.
βρηκα ομως εναν αλλο τροπο για να το στρεσσαρω λιγοτερο.το ταιζω με το κουταλι σιγα σιγα.βεβαια παλι τη μιση κρεμα την πεταω αλλα δεν τον φοβιζω γιατι ξεχασα να πω πως οταν πιεζεται πολυ τη κανει εμετο.  απο τη μια του βαζω με το ζορι την κρεμα στο στομα και απο την αλλη τον χαιδευω, του μιλαω και τον φιλαω στο κεφαλακι που του αρεσει.ετσι αντιδραει λιγοτερο.

----------


## mariakappa

> ΜΑΡΙΑ το πουλακι απο την μια πρεπει να παχυνει απο την αλλη ειναι φανερη η ενοχληση του στο να καταποσει .υπαρχει σιγουρα προβλημα μυκητιασης ανεξαρτητα αν φανηκε στις εξετασεις ή οχι ,απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι μονο candida ή κατι πιο δυσκολο (megabacteria ) που πολλες φορες δεν ανιχνευεται .δινω ελαιχιστες πιθανοτητες να εχει πχ τριχομοναδες που δινουν παρομοια συμπτωματα γιατι μετα απο τοσο διαστημα θα ειχε κλεισει με οδυνηρα αποτελεσματα ολη η οδος της τροφης .αν η ενοχληση δεν ξεκινουσε απο ψηλα στην πορεια της τροφης προς τα κατω ,θα εδινα και πιθανοτητα σε giardia στο εντερο .και τα τρια (candida,megabacteria ,giardia ) δικαιολογουν την απωλεια φτερωματος στο κατω μερος του πουλιου ,οπως μου εχεις πει αλλα και την απωλεια βαρους (ειδικα το megabacteria ) .ακολουθησε οτι λεει ο γιατρος και δινε κρεμα οσο αντεχει το πουλακι (ως μαλακη τροφη ) ενισχυμενη ισως με πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα στο εσωτερικο της (ρωτα τον ) για πιο γρηγορο αποτελεσμα.η θερμοκρασια απο 35-38.5 για μενα ειναι η ιδανικοτερη και μετριεται πανευκολα με απλο θερμοτετρο για ανθρωπους το οποιο παντοτε θα του αποστειρωνεις με οινοπνευμα τον αισθητηρα


δητρη μιλησα με τον γιατρο του nuntius και θα τον παω για να τον δει για megabacteria. κι αυτος αυτο υποψιαζεται αλλα μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν και αλλες πιθανοτητες οπως να εχει προβλημα στο παγκρεας ή στο εντερο.αλλα πρεπει να τον δει απο κοντα την επομενη εβδομαδα.δυστυχως το φαρμακο για megabacteria δεν το εχει.προβλεπω να πεταγομαι εξωτερικο.
οσον αφορα τα ποσα μλ του δινω.στην συσκευασια εγραφε οτι πρεπει να τρωει 10%-12% του βαρους του.δηλ πρεπει να τρωει 15γρ περιπου.εγω για να πω την αληθεια του δινω οσο περισσοτερο μπορω.μην φανταστεις βεβαια οτι τρωει και παρα πολυ.απλα επειδη δεν ειναι νεοσσος θεωρω οτι μπορει να τρωει και περισσοτερο.πεστε μου ομως εαν ειμαι λαθος.

----------


## jk21

το ποσο θα τρωει ,οταν εχει προβλημα (δεν ειναι υγειες) θα το καθοριζει το ιδιο με τις αντιδρασεις του.τοσο οσο να μην δεις οτι δεν πιεζεται αντιδρωντας εντονα.ρωτα για την προσθηκη στην κρεμα εξτρα συμπληρωματος με αμινοξεα.πληροφορησε τον για αυτο που εχεις οτι περιεχει και γαλακτοβακιλλους (προβιοτικο ) .εχει σημασια σε πιθανη υπαρξη megabactreria .ποια ειναι η αιτια του προβληματος απο κοντα θα μπορεσει πια να την καθορισει ο γιατρος .παντως η υπαρξη αυξημενων λευκων αιμοσφαιριων  (να μην ξεχασεις να του το επισημανεις αν δεν γινει νεα εξεταση αιματος ) δειχνει καθαρα οτι υπαρχη καποιου ειδους λοιμωξη και το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα προσπαθει να αντιδρασει .η εξεταση που ειχες κανει στο αιμα ειχε δειξει και αυξημενη καθιζηση στα ερυθρα ;αν ναι αυτο δειχνει και φλεγμονη σε καποιο σημειο του οργανισμου

----------


## mariakappa

> το ποσο θα τρωει ,οταν εχει προβλημα (δεν ειναι υγειες) θα το καθοριζει το ιδιο με τις αντιδρασεις του.τοσο οσο να μην δεις οτι δεν πιεζεται αντιδρωντας εντονα.ρωτα για την προσθηκη στην κρεμα εξτρα συμπληρωματος με αμινοξεα.πληροφορησε τον για αυτο που εχεις οτι περιεχει και γαλακτοβακιλλους (προβιοτικο ) .εχει σημασια σε πιθανη υπαρξη megabactreria .ποια ειναι η αιτια του προβληματος απο κοντα θα μπορεσει πια να την καθορισει ο γιατρος .παντως η υπαρξη αυξημενων λευκων αιμοσφαιριων (να μην ξεχασεις να του το επισημανεις αν δεν γινει νεα εξεταση αιματος ) δειχνει καθαρα οτι υπαρχη καποιου ειδους λοιμωξη και το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα προσπαθει να αντιδρασει .η εξεταση που ειχες κανει στο αιμα ειχε δειξει και αυξημενη καθιζηση στα ερυθρα ;αν ναι αυτο δειχνει και φλεγμονη σε καποιο σημειο του οργανισμου


η αληθεια ειναι οτι η εξεταση αιματος εγινε μετα απο δικη μου απαιτηση γιατι ο γιατρος δεν εδειξε να την θεωρει και πολυ σημαντικη.τον διεψευσα ομως.μου εδωσε ενα χαρτι που ελεγε μονο οτι ειχε 20.000 λευκα.τιποτα αλλο.εγω περιμενα βεβαια περισσοτερα.μαλλον θα την επαναλαβω με τον καινουργιο γιατρο.
εχω μια απορια και ελπιδα μαζι.το πουλι ξερεις οτι το εχω 4 μηνες και σιγουρα τα προβληματα τα ειχε καιρο πριν.αρα υπολογιζοντας οτι ειναι το λιγοτερο ενα εξαμηνο ετσι θελω να ρωτησω το εξης.το megabacteria ειναι πολυ σοβαρο σαν ασθενεια και τα πουλια που το εχουν πεθεινουν σχεδον αμεσως.αρα το δικο μου που ειναι καιρο ετσι, χωρις φαρμακα, δεν θα ειχε πεθανει μεχρι τωρα?ή τουλαχιστον δεν θα ειχε χειροτερευσει σημαντικα?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει η οξεια μορφη που οδηγει συντομα στο θανατο 

διαβασε αναλυτικα ολα αυτα και θα καταλαβεις αλλα και θα βοηθηθεις σημαντικα αν τελικα ειναι κατι τετοιο
http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Son/index.php

 Clinical signs generally are nonspecific and *indicate chronic disease*.  The major sign is progressive weight loss over a long period of time  (12-18 months).10 Affected birds continue to lose weight  despite an apparently good appetite. In actuality, infected birds grind  seeds with their beak, but ingest little feed. This results in an empty  crop while ground seed material accumulates in the food dish.2,3,7  Other clinical signs include depression, ruffled plumage, regurgitation  manifested by head bobbing, diarrhea, and passage of undigested feed in  the feces.1-3,7 In more severe cases, birds may vomit mucus or blood and exhibit melena.7,10 Sudden death may occur due to hemorrhage.


     *  το τελευταιο συμβααινει οταν δημιουργηθει εξαρση στη νοσο.του γιαννη αν τον ρωτησεις το πουλακι παει μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης  

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...ion/gls_en.htm
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/yeast.html
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...astric%2cyeast

----------


## mariakappa

σημερα θα ελεγα οτι ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη.το αγγελουδι μου ανμ και το ταιζω κρεμα για να παχυνει, αυτο αντιθετως χανει.εχει χασει αλλα 8 γρ που ακουγονται λιγα αλλα στην δικη του κατασταση ειναι τραγικα πολλα.τον ταιζω σχεδον 20γρ κρεμα,(ευτος ζυγιζει 146γρ) χωρισμενα σε 3 γευματα.βραζω νερο, το αφηνω να κρυωσει και με αυτο στο μπλεντερ φτιαχνω χυμο απο καροτο και μηλο.με αυτον τον χυμο του φτιαχνω την κρεμα του.η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον βλεπω να θελει να φαει ακομα περισσοτερο αλλα φοβαμαι οτι στο τελος θα σκασει ή δεν ξερω μηπως δεν το χωνεψει σωστα και παθει μυκητες.τι κανω λαθος????κοντευω να τρελλαθω.λετε να ειναι η αρχη του τελους??
απο ορεξη για παιχνιδια ειχε περισσοτερη χτες θα ελεγα απο αλλες φορες.αλλα σημερα που εχασε κι αλλο καθεται απλα ηρεμος στο χερι μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία μήπως να του κάνεις πιο τακτικά τα γεύματα??????
Έχω διαβάσει σε ξένα σιτε ( όταν έψαχνα για τη δηλητηρίαση ) οτι σε περιπτώσεις , εξασθενισμένων πουλιών συνιστούσαν φυστικοβούτυρο  ( ανάλατο ) που είναι πολύ θρεπτικό και ίσως αρκετά παχυντικό. Δε μπορώ όμως να στο πω με βεβαιότητα και αν του κάνει καλό. Έχε το κατά νου και δες το....

----------


## mariakappa

σημερα θα τον ταιζω ανα 3 ωρες.πιστευω να εχει χωνεψει μεσα σε 3 ωρες.δεν εχω αλλη λυση.παντως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ασθενειας.το πουλι ειναι πανω απο 6 μηνες ετσι.και δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα.και οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οπως ηταν.κατι λαθος εκανα στο ταισμα.θελει να φαει πολυ περισσοτερο και αυτο θα κανω σημερα.

----------


## jk21

οσο θα ζητα να του δινεις ! σαφως! αν η κρεμα δεν ειναι κρυα ,θα την χωνεψει μην ανησυχεις .αν ειναι megabacteria ο κινδυνος απο το χασιμο βαρους ειναι πολυ πιο αμεσος ακομα και αν υποθετικα αυξανοτανε και οι candida απο sour crop .

----------


## mariakappa

36 βαθμοι ειναι οκ?

----------


## jk21

36 με 38 .αν το νερο ειναι γυρω στους 39 και βαλεις το υλικο για την κρεμα πεφτει λιγο και εισαι οκ

----------


## maria-karolina

Μαρία μου εγώ έδινα κρέμα γύρω στους  39! Κύριε Δημήτρη, συγνώμη απλά ο πτηνίατρος μου είχε πει να είναι οπωσδήποτε πάνω από 37 και οτι το τέλειο είναι γύρω στους 39! Επίσης Μαρία μου εγώ το καλοκαίρι που ο μικρός μου είχε αδυνατίσει πάρα πολύ του έβαλα φυστικοβούτυρο μέσα στην κρέμα του (ανάλατο θα το βρεις σε βιολογικά προιόντα) και πήρε τα πάνω του! Κάνε οτι μπορείς να τον παχύνεις!

----------


## jk21

αν το ειπε πτηνιατρος σαφως και εκεινος ξερει καλυτερα.το σημαντικο ειναι να μην ξεπερασει του 40 βαθμους και καει ο προλοβος  .επειδη παντοτε υπαρχουν αποκλισεις στα θερμομετρα καλα ειναι να μην κινουμαστε οριακα .γιαυτο εγραψα και εγω για νερο στους 39 βαθμους.εκει ειναι η καλυτερη θερμοκρασια που σχεδον αμεσως ομως γινεται 38 και σταδιακα στην πορεια του ταιζματος πεφτει .δεν εννοουσα να ετοιμαζει την κρεμα στους 36 για αυτο απαντησα 36-38 .το 36 ειναι το κατωτατο οριο στο οποιο σιγουρα οταν ταιζει καποιος η κρεμα φτανει μεχρι να τελειωσει το ταισμα .ισως μαλιστα σε πουλακι που δεν τρωει πολυ γιατι εχει προβλημα αυτη η θερμοκρασια να φτανει πριν καταναλωθει σημαντικο μερος της τροφης .τα ορια που εδωσα τα εχω δει εδω
http://www.cockatiels.org/ownersande...he-neonate.htm

Primary  disorders would be those which involve the crop directly. Parents  feeding the your wood chips, corn cob, or see hulls can cause a foreign  body obstruction. Watching the parents or eliminating these items from  the cages is an easy solution should the problem arise. Overfeeding can  distend the crop beyond its ability to effectively move the contents  down the intestinal tract. To avoid this problem feed a moderate amount  of food more frequently until you have a feel for the amount that the  youngsters can handle and be sure the crop is empty before the next  feeding. The inexperienced parent can also overfeed her youngsters, so  do not assume that a parent raising young will not make mistakes.  Burning of the crop can occur by feeding foods that are too hot  especially those warmed in a microwave. The injury can be mild or cause  an open wound to the outside to develop. Stirring the formula after  heating and checking the temperature (*ideal 98-104 degrees*) should  prevent this problem. 



98 fahrenheit  -> 36.5  C
104 fanrenheit  -> 40  C

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχομαι να μην ειναι η πολυ σοβαρη ασθενεια που αναφερθηκε Μαρια. Εχεις κανει τοσο κοπο γι αυτη την ψυχουλα, μακαρι να γινει καλα και να σε γεμισει χαρα...

----------


## mariakappa

σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου ολους, για την βοηθεια και τις πληροφοριες που μου προσφερετε.αυριο το πρωι θα του παρω φυστικοβουτυρο.
ευτυχως δειχνει να πηρε λιγο βαρος σημερα μετα την πρωινη τρομαρα.τον ζυγισα πριν τον ταισω, και ενω ηταν αταιστος 4 ωρες ειχε ξαναγυρισει στα 151 γρ.

----------


## jk21

χωρις να θελω να πω οτι ολα τα φυστικοβουτυρα εχουν αυτο το προβλημα ,επειδη η σημαντικοτερη πηγη του ασπεργιλλου σε τροφες (και των αλφατοξινων που εκλειει ) ειναι οι ξηροι καρποι με πιο επικινδυνο τα φυστικια ,το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι λιγο αμφιλεγομενο ...ειδικα οταν οι παπαγαλοι δυστυχως χτυπιουνται πολυ απο αυτον τον μυκητα (και οχι τυχαια αφου ειναι λατρεις των ξηρων καρπων και αν καταλαμβανουν σημαντικο μερος της ημερησιας διατροφης ειναι επικινδυνοι )

http://www.foodsafetywatch.com/public/482.cfm
<< it is important to recognise that, although it is primary food  commodities that usually become contaminated with aflatoxins by mould  growth, these toxins are very stable and may pass through quite severe  processes. For this reason they can be a problem in processed foods, * such as peanut butter.*  >>

εναλλακτικα θα προτεινω το γνωστο επισης ταχινι με παρομοια θρεπτικα συστατικα και ανωτερης ποιοτητας λιπαρα οξεα  και επισης υψηλη πρωτεινη (που  ειναι το ζητουμενο ) 



μαρια την μετρηση βαρους για να ειναι συγκρισιμη να την κανεις συγκεκριμενη ωρα καθε μερα .μονο η αφοδευση ειδικα αν ειναι υδαρη μπορει να επηρεασει αρκετα την τιμη

----------


## mariakappa

θελω λιγο και την δικη σου γνωμη οσον αφορα την ποσοτητα και τη ωρα.το πουλι ειναι 150γρ.εσυ ποσο και καθε ποτε θα το ταιζες?στο site διαβασα 11εως 15γρ για κοκατιλ αλλα ο δικος μου τρωει 9μλ.ποτε παραπανω γιατι προσπαθει μετα να κανει εμετο. επισης γραφει τοσο αλλα ταιζονται και με σπορακια παραλληλα αρα ισχυει και για τα αρρωστα ζωα που ουτως η αλλως δεν τρωνε τιποτα αλλο?
καθε ποτε αδειαζει ο προλοβος ενος ενηλικου ζωου?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ δεν νοιωθω οτι μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα για ακριβες χρονικο διαστημα .αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι αφου δεν μπορει να κανει μεγαλα γευματα να αυξησεις τον αριθμος του μειωνοντας την ποσοτητα .να δινεις και λιγο κατω απο 9 ml για να μην πιεζεται .πιστευω οτι αν πολλαπλασιασεις τον προτεινομενο αριθμο γευματων για  11- 15 με τα γραμμαρια αυτα ,θα πρεπει να εχεις το ιδιο γινομενο με πολλαπλασιασμο του αυξημενου αριθμου γευματων που πρεπει να κανεις με την μικροτερη ποσοτητα πχ τον αριθμο των 8 ml .και παλι δεν θα πιεσεις το πουλακι αν δεν μπορει .ταδε εφη δημητρης και οχι γιατρος ....

----------


## mariakappa

σας ευχαριστω ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου.οι συμβουλες σας ηταν πολυτιμες.και ως προς την ποιοτητα και ως προς την ποσοτητα.σημερα ο κοκος εχει παρει 3 γρ. και το πρωι εφαγε 18 μλ. :Happy0045: δεν χαλασα σε κανεναν χατιρι και αγορασα και φυστικοβουτηρο και ταχινι. και ο κοκος τρελαθηκε απο τις καινουργιες γευσεις και σας στελνει πολλα φιλακια.

----------


## Nikkk

Χαίρομαι!!! Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι καλά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Συνέχισε έτσι! Με αργά και σταθερά βήματα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μπράβο Μαρία όλα καλά να πάνε!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Μαρια!!!ελπιζω τα πραγματα να φτιαξουν!!!!Μη το πιεζεις το πουλακι...να τρωει οσο θελει τη καθε φορα και οπως σου ειπαν αυξησε τον αριθμο των γευματων αν δε τρωει την επιθυμιτη ποσοτητα!!!

----------

